

Nginx 1.8.0 stable has been released - christop
http://nginx.org/?1.8

======
sparaker
Been waiting for this: "backend SSL certificate verification". Thank you nginx
team.

~~~
BadassFractal
Could someone kindly explain that for the uninitiated?

~~~
JonathonW
Pretty sure it's verifying SSL certificates of the proxied (backend) servers
in a reverse proxy configuration-- so that you know you're talking to the
backend server that you think you're talking to (in case your internal network
gets MITM'd, I guess, or if you're talking to backend servers across a public
network).

At least, that's what I gather from the new config options they linked to (the
relevant options are the proxy_ssl_* directives).

------
xrstf
I'm always confused by nginx's version scheme. What does "mainline" mean? Is
mainline better or worse than stable?

~~~
Sir_Cmpwn
Mainline is where new features arrive. Think of it kind of like what used to
be Firefox Aurora. Stable is snapshots of mainline taken less frequently that
are considered suitable for long term use.

Mainline has newer features, but isn't quite a nightly build. Stable has fewer
features but is more stable. I use mainline for my needs, including in
production.

~~~
bryanlarsen
The really interesting point is that nginx considers mainline to be more
reliable than stable because stable does not receive all bug fixes, only the
critical ones.

------
reinhardt1053
Does it come with the new TCP load balancer?

~~~
sarahnovotny
The upcoming 1.9 mainline release will include the TCP load balancer.

~~~
methou
Is RFC7469 planned in 1.9?

~~~
MichaelGG
Isn't that just a header? Or do you mean for backend validation or ?

------
ck2
Difficult for me to get over the idea of waiting for x.1 releases.

Tired of being a beta tester.

But nice feature list.

~~~
cryowaffle
This is what iteration looks like. Would you like to not have the opportunity
to see smaller releases? You can look away.

